
Field Report on the OpenAV Release System [pdf] - pmoriarty
http://lac.linuxaudio.org/2014/papers/29.pdf
======
pmoriarty
_" The release system works by creating the software, announcing it, and
releasing after a waiting time. If money is donated to the project, the
waiting time is reduced, which in turn results in an accelerated release."_

